# Introducing cats/settling in period?



## chaps89 (26 January 2017)

I moved house in November.
Prior to moving I bought my cat round to check he got on with the existing cats and all seemed fine.
Moved in and they seemed to ignore each other and seem quite settled initially.
However over the last 3 weeks or so they've been scrapping with each other, hissing etc. Typically never happens when they're in view so no idea who's instigating! 
I've never introduced cats before, would it be normal for something to be not quite right after 6 weeks of calm? (It doesn't feel like it would be) and any suggestions on what I can do please? (Preferably short of moving home again!)


----------



## Mister Ted (27 January 2017)

It will take a while for a new cat on the scene to be accepted into the cat community.Cats usually have their own territory and chase off others entering it.Also if not neutered can cause fighting between them.Could try some catnip to restore peace and distract them they usually love it.


----------



## sasha1414 (27 January 2017)

Are all of the cats neutered? Is there any evidence of spraying or other territorial behaviours? I have a multi cat household and have introduced both kittens and older cats into it and whilst they occasionally have a little hiss or bat at each other they are mostly peaceful and enjoy sleeping in groups. When first introduced they can often be quite hostile but is it possible it took a few weeks for your cat to become bold enough to challenge the order of things and now they are all trying to work out who to respect in terms of territory and food? I hope that makes sense!


----------

